
Nintendo’s Dream of Gaming On-The-Go Gets a Reality Check - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-21/nintendo-s-dream-of-gaming-on-the-go-gets-a-reality-check?cmpid=BBD102116_BIZ
======
Namrog84
"fails to impress gamers". And here I was seeing a ton of people impressed in
different subreddits last night. Anecdotal evidence is at its tricks again.

